# Bones



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

Any Bones lovers out there ? I love this show ! Its finished up here until the new season and i cant wait !! It ended with Booth going back to the army and Bones going of to god only knows where ( i cant remember) . I wiash they would get together and have some babies already ha.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree they need to get together.  I hope they do in the next season.


----------



## rutiene (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly, I like their relationship where it is. I think it's something special that two people can have a bond like that and not have to be in a sexual relationship.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 23, 2010)

pfft, they will so drag the sexual tension on until the very last episode, but yes i would love for them to get together


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_pfft, they will so drag the sexual tension on until the very last episode, but yes i would love for them to get together_

 
Except for, you know, dream sequences. [cough] X-Files [cough]

I'm not a dedicated follower, but I enjoy Bones when it happens to be on, just like CSI. I enjoy a good crime solving show.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 23, 2010)

I really like the rapport between Bones and Booth, a lot of that having to do with Bones' wit. Yet, I'm not really sold on how redundant the crime solving is so far... I get that it fits a mold and it works... but I can see myself getting tired of it even though I do enjoy the crime solving details of it. I've only seen Season 1... does it get better? I like the side characters, I'm hoping for more development there...


----------



## Dar (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I really like the rapport between Bones and Booth, a lot of that having to do with Bones' wit. Yet, I'm not really sold on how redundant the crime solving is so far... I get that it fits a mold and it works... but I can see myself getting tired of it even though I do enjoy the crime solving details of it. I've only seen Season 1... does it get better? I like the side characters, I'm hoping for more development there..._

 

Yes it does get better keep watching .Totally worth it


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 24, 2010)

_What I am about to say is spoilerish if you haven't seen it._

I'm not that fond of when they have those longer running storylines with the same case - like the whole cannibal thing with the kid in the lab involved. Again to parallel CSI - like when they had the miniature killer storyline. While the personal storylines for the characters develop and tie in the episodes, I like the format of one case per ep where I get the satisfaction of finding out whodunnit at the end.


----------



## Dar (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_What I am about to say is spoilerish if you haven't seen it.

I'm not that fond of when they have those longer running storylines with the same case - like the whole cannibal thing with the kid in the lab involved. Again to parallel CSI - like when they had the miniature killer storyline. While the personal storylines for the characters develop and tie in the episodes, I like the format of one case per ep where I get the satisfaction of finding out whodunnit at the end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw really i love those they always end up having to save each other ... but im just a hopeless romantic and love that sort of story line


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dar* 

 
_aw really i love those they always end up having to save each other ... but im just a hopeless romantic and love that sort of story line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha agreed...I'm unbelievably excited for the next season!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so happy Angela and Hodgins got together lol the jail thing was kind of clique/meh but...I'm just glad that they're together =p


----------

